# Black and White Legendaries



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
http://www.pokemon.com/blackwhite/en/
*censored.3.0* yeah Zekrom.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 28, 2010)

So gonna get the one with Reshiram! Or I'll get both, but... WOW! ^_^


----------



## Josh (May 28, 2010)

They look... Different...


----------



## Yokie (May 28, 2010)

Niiiice. I'm getting Zekrom.


----------



## Jas0n (May 28, 2010)

Black & White is reminding me more and more of Digimon.

I prefer Reshiram, though.


----------



## -Aaron (May 28, 2010)

I wonder what the hell they're supposed to be. I mean, Arceus is the god of Pokemon.
I bet you it's something stupid.


----------



## Jas0n (May 28, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I wonder what the hell they're supposed to be. I mean, Arceus is the god of Pokemon.
> I bet you it's something stupid.


They were the creators of humans.. The white one made white people and the black one made black people 8D


----------



## pielover6 (May 28, 2010)

Reshiram ftw.

They both look really interesting though.


----------



## pielover6 (May 28, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they like combine their power to make Latinos/Hispanics? ._.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 28, 2010)

They look like transformers =D Zekrom looks cool, but I might get Reshiram instead.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 28, 2010)

Wow. This is unusual. The next generation of Pok


----------



## Jas0n (May 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Wow. This is unusual. The next generation of Pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Those are awesome! I don't know which one I want more, I like Reshiram but Zekrom is cool too! I am gonna go with whichever is in Black version though.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 28, 2010)

Wow.... 

They look.... different....
I wonder if Pok


----------



## Josh (May 28, 2010)

UltimateManaBeast77 said:
			
		

> Wow....
> 
> They look.... different....






			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> They look... Different...



Hm...


----------



## muffun (May 28, 2010)

*censored.3.0*ing hot.

I honestly squealed a little when I saw them. n_n


----------



## Elliot (May 28, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> UltimateManaBeast77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look.... different...

Fooling with ya.
Anyways, Zerkrom looks cool.
IM GUESSING ZERKROM(BLACK ONE) IS IN TEH white version
and Reshiram(or something.) Will be in the black one.


----------



## muffun (May 28, 2010)

UltimateManaBeast77 said:
			
		

> I wonder if Pok


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 28, 2010)

Holy *censored.2.0*.

These look great.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Those look quite apocalyptic, maybe this game is about the end of the world.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Those look quite apocalyptic, maybe this game is about the end of the world.


They could represent birth/life and death.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than "I AM GOD OF POKEYMANZ!"


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah really.
Hopefully this game will tone down the legendaries to the point where they're actually good again.


----------



## muffun (May 28, 2010)

I'm guessing it's about Night/Day.

Role for Lunatone and Solrock perhaps?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 28, 2010)

It might represent light and darkness.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that would be nice. I didn't buy D/P/Pt because of that reason, and I didn't buy HG/SS because I was cheap.

Maybe this will be the introduction of Light pokemon, because it would make sense to have Black and White with light and dark. Maybe the ending with the teams will be similar to that of R/S, but you have to have a light pokemon to light the darkness and a dark pokemon to make it see able.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno..
adding a new type might complicate things a little, I know a lot of people are wanting a Light type but I don't see how it could work apart from being strong against Dark.

It just wouldn't make any sense.. none of the current existing types would be effective against it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it would be half effective on grass, it could have the effect of blinding, sorta of like paralysis but you always attack and sometimes miss, it would be super effective against dark and dark would be super effective against it, as long as we don't get a freaking lightbulb with eyes and a tail I am fine with it.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 28, 2010)

Epic...


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would still make it really unbalanced.
It would mean we have one type that is only weak against one other type, and strong against two others.

I highly doubt there will be a Light type, and if there is one it'll be like the Dragon types and only have very few pokemon with that type.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there would probably be something else super effective against it also, just not thinking.


----------



## Rockman! (May 28, 2010)

RESHIRAM FTW.


----------



## Mr. L (May 28, 2010)

Reshiram<Zekrom :J


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Reshiram<Zekrom :J


Zekrom is Garchomp on crack.


----------



## Wish (May 28, 2010)

._.
I'm speechless. These look horrid. At this rate, Digimon is better.


----------



## Mr. L (May 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> ._.
> I'm speechless. These look horrid. At this rate, Digimon is better.


Pokemon>Digimon>Everything else ever created/existed other than Lucky star,Pokemon and Digimon>Lucky Star.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...What?


----------



## muffun (May 28, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opinions, brah, opinions.


----------



## Mr. L (May 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touche.


----------



## Wish (May 28, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to hate on every single post I make?


----------



## Mr. L (May 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just the ones that I would hate on in general.


----------



## Wish (May 28, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So all the anime ones? .___.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just all the ones made by you.


----------



## Marcus (May 28, 2010)

Oh wow, they look very overpowered, just as I dreaded...


----------



## muffun (May 28, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Oh wow, they look very overpowered, just as I dreaded...


All of them do from Gen III on, with the exception of Shaymin, Manaphy and Jirachi.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 28, 2010)

They don't look like... Pokemon..

And they're names don't sound like... Pokemon.

imo.


----------



## Marcus (May 28, 2010)

Nintendo, stop now before you ruin one of the best game series of all time.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Nintendo, stop now before you ruin one of the best game series of all time.


Pokemon is not Zelda at all though!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 28, 2010)

Wow, they look pretty cool! But like others have said, they really don't look like Pokemon. o_e

It's kind of creeping me out.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 28, 2010)

zekrom=something out of monster hunter


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> zekrom=something out of monster hunter


They both look like that.

I can't wait to see the third legendary!


----------



## [Nook] (May 28, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the god who created the legendaries is yellow. olololol

Zekrom is better IMO.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 28 2010, 06:15:46 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Mr. L (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right, it is not even an opinion, it's a *fact*.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

They both look badass to me. Cooler than some of the past legendaries of Generation IV.


----------



## [Nook] (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your opinion is wrong, and *that's* a fact.


----------



## bittermeat (May 28, 2010)

They're alright, I guess. 
I'm expecting more wins from this generation than poor man's 4th generation. I won't be buying Black or White though, I'll wait for the third version.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> They're alright, I guess.
> I'm expecting more wins from this generation than poor man's 4th generation. I won't be buying Black or White though, I'll wait for the third version.


Gray.


----------



## NikoKing (May 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> They both look badass to me. Cooler than some of the past legendaries of Generation IV.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 28, 2010)

......I just spent my bucks on a new cam.....................At least I have half year to save again


----------



## Entei Slider (May 28, 2010)

1.Are we sure these arent fakes.
And
2.I'm getting black AND white so =3.


----------



## NikoKing (May 28, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> 1.Are we sure these arent fakes.
> And
> 2.I'm getting black AND white so =3.


They were shown on the official Pokemon website I believe  .


----------



## Away236 (May 28, 2010)

UGLY AS *censored.3.0*, THEY LOOK LIKE DIGIMON


----------



## muffun (May 28, 2010)

Only time until we get some Rule 34 of these things.


Hopefully we get a pure Flying for Reshiram.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Only time until we get some Rule 34 of these things.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we get a pure Flying for Reshiram.


Why must you remind us? 

I bet there was some Rule 34 for Zoruark the first day it was released.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was. Trust me on this one. Also, there was aome on the girl too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this?







And I have no doubt that there is some of the girl already.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

Already seen 34 of Zekrom earlier today.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/old'd

And waaaaaay better.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Already seen 34 of Zekrom earlier today.


Oh my.

Were you searching for it or was it just in a gallery?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all in a gallery in *cannottellyoutheaddress*.net


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it on /v/.
@BB You mean the rule34 site?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about trolls now using the topic of video games to post VG hentai.

I personally don't know how someone could think a dragon is hot.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took days for there to be 34 of the girl.
There was 34 on the starters and legends the day they were announced.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just sick.

Poor Smugleaf, all he wanted to know is if umad.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was the first to become victim to it actually.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 28, 2010)

I'm surprised there hasn't been any comparisons to Yugioh. 

That's what I thought when I saw them. :L


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'm surprised there hasn't been any comparisons to Yugioh.
> 
> That's what I thought when I saw them. :L


Blue Eyes White Dragon
Red Eyes Black Dragon


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2010)

Ehh, I don't really like them tbh.


----------



## Princess (May 29, 2010)

Wow..They sure are..
different. But lookin pretty cool too.


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

I think the white one looks like an Occa (spelling?) From Twilight Princess.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the boy. I saw the first 34 of him, as well as Zorua and Zoroark. XD X3


----------



## muffun (May 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was Rule 34 for its silhouette. o.e


----------



## Ashtot (May 29, 2010)

Yay! More and more of the new games coming out fast!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paheal?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## «Jack» (May 29, 2010)

To be honest, I don't like them at all.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Mr. L (May 29, 2010)

What's Rule 34?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> What's Rule 34?


Here, Let Me Google That For You


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. XD X3


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 29, 2010)

Well, apparently they're part Dragon, so they could still potentially be light and dark.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 29, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Well, apparently they're part Dragon, so they could still potentially be light and dark.


NO!! Not part dragon... WHY NINTENDO WHY?!?
Oh well, I'll get over it. *Turns away and stares at Matt Smith posters.* No, not working....Oh well.....


----------



## Erica (May 29, 2010)

Reshiram .


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that such a bad thing? >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just reused from last Generation. Dialga and Palkia were dragon types.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? Keep in mind, these are only two of the Generation V legendary Pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Entei Slider (May 29, 2010)

o_o....Theres seriously a rule 34 for them already??...Wow....

I honestly cannot picture one.....


----------



## «Jack» (May 29, 2010)

Why the hell does Reshiwhatever seem to have a giant fur covered rooster sticking out?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 29, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Why the hell does Reshiwhatever seem to have a giant fur covered rooster sticking out?


CAN'T BE UNSEEEEEN D':
My eyeeessss


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Why the hell does Reshiwhatever seem to have a giant fur covered rooster sticking out?


That's not his rooster.

(It's _under_ the fur. ;D)


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bittermeat (May 30, 2010)

I like Zekrom more.


----------



## [Nook] (May 30, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Why the hell does Reshiwhatever seem to have a giant fur covered rooster sticking out?


Gendered legendaries FTW.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a Type... >_> They'll likely have a second Type, anyways.


----------



## Jas0n (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Type defines what the pokemon is and what it does, though. Dragon is way too overused, same goes for psychic.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

I am gonna guess that they will be either Normal/Flying and Dark/Flying, or New Type(Light maybe)/Flying and Dark/Flying.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the Dragon-Type is probably just their secondary Type. I'm guessing they'll be Dark and Normal/Light, which will probably be their main focus, not the secondary Dragon-Type. They're probably only part Dragon-Type because they look like dragons. =p


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look nothing like Dragons.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They kind of do. And even if they didn't, there are plenty of Pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I am gonna guess that they will be either Normal/Flying and Dark/Flying, or New Type(Light maybe)/Flying and Dark/Flying.


I'm gonna go with this, I think the Dragon Type legendary is kind of boring, dragon types are meant to be harder to get, everyone has at least one legendary, dragon and legendary to me equals the perfect noob pokemon, I'm okay with the Dratini, Bagon, Gible and any other non-legendary dragon type lines, but going legendary was a bad move to me. This is just an opinion, not a fact okay.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dragons are overpowered anyways, so making them legendary just makes you pissed off when you fight a kid over wifi that has a team of all dragon legendaries.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked serebii, the legendaries are dragon type, but they haven't said anything about the secondary typing. http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/pokemon.shtml  Right at the bottom, see it? Good.
So everyone ready for Generation 5 uber noobs?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-

Oh well, we can always use ice or dragon against those noobs. >


----------



## Cybertooth (May 30, 2010)

oh my god, this game is going to suck!


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they make it compatible with a WPA internet connection, I hate having to watch my friends go online.(They wont give me the security key thing so I can't use their connnection.>_>)
If they do then we shall have to form the Anti-Uber Noob army!


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Castform is a great ice pokemon, I had her with weatherball, ice beam, hail, and powder snow. 

And I of course bought a bunch of PP ups for icebeam, weatherball, and hail.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't have a second Type listed because it isn't known yet. >_> And stop using Serebii. Use Bulbapedia instead.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not really overpowered, especially in


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with serebii, it provides the information that I'm looking and what's so good about bulbapedia, it's a wikia page, anyone can put stuff up, I never use a wiki page unless the information given is trusworthy/true, e.g the Doctor Who wiki page is good because the stuff on it is the same as the info people give me on Gallifrey Base.
I never use wikipedia, *ever* or a great deal of wikia pages.


----------



## John102 (May 30, 2010)

Zekrom looks sexy. Oh, and why do all freaking legendaries have to be dragon type? I want like a bug type legend D=<


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really shouldn't think like that. Yes, wikis are able to be edited by everyone, but they are maintained by staff, you know. If someone vandalizes and article or posts misinformation, the staff will fix it. And Bulbapedia is very, very good. Also, it is _not_ a Wikia wiki. It's an independent wiki. In fact, Bulbapedia has joined with Super Mario Wiki and Zelda Wiki to form NIWA, the Nintendo Independent Wiki Alliance. Their goal is to join together to help spread the growth of quality Nintendo-related wikis. Anyways, Serebii is a joke compared to Bulbapedia. Not only is the site extremely out of date and of low quality, but Bulbapedia has everything Serebii has, plus much, much more, and of better quality.

As for Doctor Who Wiki (AKA TARDIS Index File), I do use it, but only because there's no independent Doctor Who wiki (Doctor Who Wiki is a Wikia wiki). And Doctor Who Wiki's quality is very lacking. Bulbapedia is a much better wiki than it. There's no reason not to trust it.


----------



## Jas0n (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For once, this guy speaks the truth.

Wikis are far from unreliable, and serebii has one of the most awful layouts I have ever seen.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 30, 2010)

I was really hoping the black mascot (or white, since Zekrom is the white mascot) was Bug/Dark, but I guess I can still hope for gen VI...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I was really hoping the black mascot (or white, since Zekrom is the white mascot) was Bug/Dark, but I guess I can still hope for gen VI...


Don't worry Mega, we could still have another legendary in this that is bug.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I don't think a Bug-Type Pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 31, 2010)

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=125372


----------



## NikoKing (May 31, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=125372


Oh wow :O .  Dragon/Electric seems to be a pretty unique typing.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 31, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember, it hasn't been 100% confirmed yet, so don't take it as a fact.


----------



## Cybertooth (May 31, 2010)

Pokemon is for little kids. Nerds.


----------



## Rawburt (May 31, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> Pokemon is for little kids. Nerds.


NERDSSSSSS.


----------



## Smugleaf (May 31, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> Pokemon is for little kids. Nerds.






			
				DevilGopher's dad said:
			
		

> You're not nerds if you like Pokemon!


----------



## Entei Slider (May 31, 2010)

Honestly I think zekram looks like a black robot for some reason.


----------



## pielover6 (May 31, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Honestly I think zekram looks like a black robot for some reason.


I thought the same thing at first XD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 31, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Honestly I think zekram looks like a black robot for some reason.


That would make the Dragon/Electric Typing make more sense...


----------



## 8bit (May 31, 2010)

That would be awesome


----------



## Smugleaf (May 31, 2010)

Okay, lol, I give up on trying to keep the 5th gen a surprise xD
I remember when the 4th gen was announced I was like, okokookok I'm not gonna look at any of the new Pokemon
*d/p get released in Japan*
I MUST GO ON SEREBII AND LOOK AT EVERY ONE OF THEM
o_o


----------



## muffun (May 31, 2010)

I'd prefer it...not to be Dragon/Electric. It should be Drag/Dark, and Drag/Electric should look more like this:


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 31, 2010)

I guess the thunder god pokemon theory I read might be true.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I guess the thunder god pokemon theory I read might be true.


Ooh, ooh, you must explain this theory!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically it said Zekrom would be the lightning god, and Reshiram would be the rain god, then the third game mascot would be the thunder god.
Storm based legendaries.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that doesn't really make sense, because most of the time, especially in Japanese culture, thunder is associated with lightning, not separated from it. Maybe thunder/lightning, rain, and wind?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does sort of look like a set of speakers, so that would make sense for the thunder.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2010)

reshiram looks cool, but then so does the other one


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I guess the third would be Dragon/Flying.
Since Flying is the closest to wind.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know, I still think they look ridiculously powerful. Even if they end up not being, they still look stupid.
Remember the 1st Gen legendaries-Moltres, Articuno, Zapdos, Mew and Mewtwo. All good ideas and unique, and none of the overpowerful.

Why not something simple like Fish looking legendaries-Fire Fish, Water Fish(duh) and Electric/Grass or Ice or something Fish.
I prefer those kind of legends(3 birds, 3 dogs, Regi's) etc.


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2010)

How in the heck do you pronounce these Pokemon names?  Anyways I'm going with the black thing that looks like a Digimon and a Transformer combined.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 1, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> How in the heck do you pronounce these Pokemon names?  Anyways I'm going with the black thing that looks like a Digimon and a Transformer combined.


I know, unlike other legendaries which meant something in English, these sound like their actual Japanese names.

*Impression of the conversation Nintendo makers had with each other when thinking of a name for these:*

"Hey, what should we call it?"
"Dunno, maybe we shoulda just stopped 3 Gens ago"
"No wait I know, Reshiram and Zekrom! Oh my God those sound like kick ass coolboy names!"


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking that, if this does turn out to be true, Reshiram would be the wind one, Zekrom would be the thunder one, and the third one would be rain. Reshiram kinda looks "windy", anyway.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More weather pokemon...

Yay... <.<

Edit: and also it's so not true.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very large number of Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> How in the heck do you pronounce these Pokemon names?  Anyways I'm going with the black thing that looks like a Digimon and a Transformer combined.


"Reh-shee-ram" and "Zeh-krom". Not hard at all...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem is Zekrom would be super effective against both. Unless one of them could learn ice moves that is.


----------



## muffun (Jun 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Dragon's resistant to Electric so it'd be neutral. And I'm sure they'd be able to learn Earthquake which would be super effective on Zekrom.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> I don't know, I still think they look ridiculously powerful. Even if they end up not being, they still look stupid.
> Remember the 1st Gen legendaries-Moltres, Articuno, Zapdos, Mew and Mewtwo. All good ideas and unique, and none of the overpowerful.
> 
> Why not something simple like Fish looking legendaries-Fire Fish, Water Fish(duh) and Electric/Grass or Ice or something Fish.
> I prefer those kind of legends(3 birds, 3 dogs, Regi's) etc.


I'm sure they'll have a trio in this game too.
Fish, I'm not too sure about though.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm getting white. I know now.


----------



## random guy (Jun 1, 2010)

They look alright I guess just wish they were not dragon. Well I can still hope for no psychc legends.


----------



## Cybertooth (Jun 1, 2010)

Every Pokemon game is the same. Pokemon has to be the most boring, repetitive game series ever made. I bet it only takes Nintendo like 3 dollars at the most to make each game.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you ask me Reshiram looks like an angel, 'cos it's all white and looks kind of cute. Don't know about Zekrom though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 2, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> Every Pokemon game is the same. Pokemon has to be the most boring, repetitive game series ever made. I bet it only takes Nintendo like 3 dollars at the most to make each game.


I'm surprised you haven't gotten bored trolling yet Nooky.


----------



## Cybertooth (Jun 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is Nooky?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 2, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either him or David. He looks as dumb as David with his posts...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the black one although they look like Digimon.


----------



## Cybertooth (Jun 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong and wrong. I don't know who either of those two people are.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is David, they actually have good capitalization.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you say he is nooky?


----------



## Smugleaf (Jun 2, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> I'd prefer it...not to be Dragon/Electric. It should be Drag/Dark, and Drag/Electric should look more like this:


Oh u Muffun.
Lolsmogon.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of his posts. This one: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8922062&t=7258398

But I might be wrong, it could be our dear friend Clanklus. Seems like something he would do, unless some EAC member got all pouty when they were accused of something.


----------



## Cybertooth (Jun 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clanklus is Nooky. So is Mariofreak! and SoIhurdyoulikeLAZERS.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 3, 2010)

Marcus. Marcus.
Pikachu.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Marcus. Marcus.
> Pikachu.


Don't diss Pika, he's a legend.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? Pikachu's name origins are Japanese, yet I don't see you complaining about that.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll put it bluntly, Reshiram and Zekrom sound ********.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree XD It still reminds me of Digimon / Transformers


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can just see it,
"Go Reshiram! *mechanical gears grinding cry as Reshiram comes out of the steel-inforced Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really don't sound bad at all... Not to me, at least. At least it's not something dumb like "Mr. Mime". >_>


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's worse 8D


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 3, 2010)

Krahsnomel


----------



## AFAccount (Sep 17, 2010)

IS THIS RACIST?


----------

